# First MES30 Boneless Turkey Breast [QView]



## rjp123 (Apr 16, 2011)

After the success of my first pork ribs and pork butt I decided to kick it up a knotch and try a smoked turkey breast.

I purchased a boneless breast from Costco - $20 for a 3.5 lbs, wrapped in a net.

I made a brine consisting of salt, brown sugar, mustard powder, onion powder, ground garlic, pepercorn, bay leaves and nutmeg.

The breast is currently sitting in the brine, I'm flipping every 4 hours and will probably have it in brine for a total of 18-hours before I put it on the smoker.








Is 18h too long to brine?  I don't want the meat to be mushy when I cook it.

Is it ok in the net?  How does the net react to the smoker?


----------



## adiochiro3 (Apr 16, 2011)

It is OK to brine 24 hours, so 18 won't be a problem.  just make sure you rinse it appropriately to eliminate the saltiness.  Turkey takes great to smoke.  Keep the smoke light and use fruit or nut wood.  Enjoy, and don't forget the Q-view!


----------



## rstr hunter (Apr 16, 2011)

When I brine a whole turkey it's 5 days in brine so 18 hours won't be too long but make sure it's in the fridge.  Make sure to post pics of the finished product.  Good luck.


----------



## eman (Apr 16, 2011)

I did one today . was in the brine over night, and just rinsed , seasoned an smoked for 2 hrs an fried on the oiless fryer,


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 17, 2011)

I always thought the rule was 1 hour per pound in the brine. That's what I usually go by. Maybe I should try longer.


----------



## rjp123 (Apr 17, 2011)

2 hours into the smoke.  I decided to use apple wood as a number of threads talked about how good it is on poultry.  I also decided to give it a quick rub of pork/rib spice before putting it in.

It's sitting at 110 deg right now. Should be up to 160 within another 2 hours.


----------



## rbranstner (Apr 17, 2011)

Why can't I find these boneless turkey breasts around here? I want to smoke one so bad for lunch meat.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 17, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> Why can't I find these boneless turkey breasts around here? I want to smoke one so bad for lunch meat.




Maybe you are a "Leg-Man" at heart?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## tjw in kans (Apr 17, 2011)

been getting them at my local walmart, and if you are fortunate enough to have an Aldi in your area, i have been getting them $9.99 for 4 pounds, including a small  bag of gravy fixins. see more around easter, thanksgiving and christmas.


----------



## rjp123 (Apr 17, 2011)

The one I bought was fresh (not frozen) and from Costco.  They had bone-in at $9.99/kg ($4.50/lb) but I bought the boneless, lean-trimmed for $12.99/kg ($5.90/lb).

I see frozen boneless breasts at my regular grocery store all year round.  They are usually $3-$4/lb.


----------



## indacup (Apr 21, 2011)

I am dying to see the finished Q-view as this sounds like a great dish to make for this easter!!!


----------



## indacup (Apr 21, 2011)

"....	I made a brine consisting of salt, brown sugar, mustard powder, onion powder, ground garlic, pepercorn, bay leaves and nutmeg...."

Would you mind sharing the portions of each ingredient used?


----------



## realtorterry (Apr 21, 2011)

lets see the money shot


----------



## fife (Apr 21, 2011)

That sure does look good.


----------



## redneck69 (Apr 21, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> I always thought the rule was 1 hour per pound in the brine. That's what I usually go by. Maybe I should try longer.




i have a friend that has a brine receipt, that calls for a day per pound...to me that seems overkill...but he said he's done a few and have turned out awesome.  i've been trying to get the receipt, but no luck so far.


----------



## chef willie (Apr 21, 2011)

Glad you left the netting on. Those babies will fall apart without it....how'd it turn out??


----------



## chef willie (Apr 21, 2011)

rbranstner said:


> Why can't I find these boneless turkey breasts around here? I want to smoke one so bad for lunch meat.


Ross, I rarely see them in my area for retail but restaurants use them all the time. Any restaurant supply warehouses in your area, like a Cash & Carry or Smart & Final? If you have a small Mom & Pop restaurant you frequent they might be able to order you one from their supplier.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 21, 2011)

redneck69 said:


> i have a friend that has a brine receipt, that calls for a day per pound...to me that seems overkill...but he said he's done a few and have turned out awesome.  i've been trying to get the receipt, but no luck so far.


Redneck,

Did that "brine" have cure in it?

I could understand 8 days in a curing brine for 8 pounds of meat, but I wouldn't think it would be good to brine an 8 pound roast in a "non-curing" brine for 8 days.

Sounds very odd.

Bear


----------



## garyinmd (Apr 21, 2011)

rjp123, I am looking to smoke a couple this weekend, what temp did you run and how long did it take.Thanks


----------



## redneck69 (Apr 21, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Redneck,
> 
> Did that "brine" have cure in it?
> 
> ...


don't know if there is any cure in it,  thats why i've been trying to get it.  once i do ill send you a message.


----------



## roller (Apr 21, 2011)

That does look real good. I have never done one either but will soon. I have seen them at Wally World...


----------



## rjp123 (Apr 22, 2011)

Sorry for the delay in posting the results.

The turkey was in the smoker for about 4 hours with smoke for about 3.  I took it out when it reached 160 deg internal and tented it with foil for another 30-40 minutes.

The result was awesome - super moist, nice flavor!  Glad I kept the netting on - it kept the meat nice and compact.  I wish I had a spiral slicer as this would make great lunch meat.

I think the whole breast fed us about 3 or 4 meals (including lunches).


----------



## rjp123 (Apr 22, 2011)

Indacup said:


> ".... I made a brine consisting of salt, brown sugar, mustard powder, onion powder, ground garlic, pepercorn, bay leaves and nutmeg...."
> 
> Would you mind sharing the portions of each ingredient used?


No idea to be honest - but I used equal parts salt and brown sugar and then just a few teaspons of each powder in (mustard, onion and garlic) and then crushed up a handfull of bay leaves and then put a half teaspoon of nutmeg.


----------



## rjp123 (Apr 22, 2011)

garyinmd said:


> rjp123, I am looking to smoke a couple this weekend, what temp did you run and how long did it take. Thanks


I ran the smoker at 250-265 deg F and cooked until internal was 160 deg.  It was about 4 hours.  Skin was crispy when I took it out.


----------

